# Gameserver unter DOS/Bruteforce Angriffen



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (29. Juli 2009)

Hi

da ich mich mit Webservern so gut wie gar nicht auskenne wollte ich mal die Experten fragen 
Bei dem Spiel Call of Duty 4 stand unser Gameserver schon öfters unter DOS/Bruteforce Angriffen ohne das wir was dagegen unternehmen konnten. Das Problem war, das wir hacker dann nicht mehr bannen konnten (für informierte: Nein wir haben auf jenem server kein punkbuster). Es ist zu eigentlich fast 100% sicher, dass die Angriffe über sockets kommen, natürlich über einen Proxy. 
Da ich mich auch mit sockets nicht wirklich auskenne wollte ich mal fragen, ob es prinzipiell möglich wäre, zu überprüfen ob ein Socketzugriff erfolgt, und wenn der letzte Socketzugriff länger als 3-5 Sekunden her ist, diesen zu gestatten. 

1. Kann man so überhaupt das Problem umgehen (ohne zu berücksichtigen das der Hacker wohl eh aufhören wird bei 5Sekunden Wartezeit pro Versuch)
2. Sind Administratoren dadurch eingeschränkt?
3. Mit welcher Sprache wäre das zu realisieren, falls es überhaupt geht.


----------



## Navy (29. Juli 2009)

Was genau haben Sockets mit einem DOS-Angriff respektive Bruteforce zu tun -- bzw was möchtest Du uns mit dieser Aussage mitteilen?
Schafft es ein Angreifer aufs System oder nur auf den Spielserver? 
Welches Betriebssystem läuft und welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen hast Du bis jetzt ergriffen?

Erläutere bitte die Situation und das Problem nochmal *verständlich*.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (29. Juli 2009)

Hi

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Also, da ich selber keinen Zugriff auf den Webserver habe, kann ich dazu leider keine Antwort geben, ich weiß dass ist schlecht, aber ich werde mal nachfragen. Ein Freund von mir, der den Server auch mietet, hat in den Logfiles nachgelesen, dass dort mehrere tausend Zugriffe erfolgt sind, jeweils mit falschem Passwort. Er schafft es gar nicht auf den Server, nur laggt der Server durch die Attacken, und andere Admins können während dieser Hackversuche keine Maßnahmen ergreifen, da dass spieltechnisch nicht ermöglicht wird (Immer nur ein Kommando auf einmal).

edit: 
Falls es da ein Missverständnis gab. Er will sich _nicht_ auf den Server hacken, sondern einfach nur auf den Adminzugriff für das Spiel (der vom Spiel gestellt wird).


----------

